# Mr. Jingles' Cauldron Creep - Part One



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

He's looking fantastic, so far!
Nice detail on the how-to, also.


----------



## grover (Jul 29, 2013)

I have studied the pictures for too long when it comes to the pieces that connect to the motor and two the head. It shows it under the shoulders on one shot and over on the other. Could you please clarify? The instructions are spot on I built two in about 30 minutes with your directions.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

grover said:


> I have studied the pictures for too long when it comes to the pieces that connect to the motor and two the head. It shows it under the shoulders on one shot and over on the other. Could you please clarify? The instructions are spot on I built two in about 30 minutes with your directions.


The second photo is taken from underneath the shoulders, so the head and motor hasn't changed, the camera has. It looks like it is over, but it is still under.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

This is a really, REALLY cool project! Very intricate, and it'll take work to do, but the effect will be worth it.


----------



## Tiggerzshorty (Sep 17, 2017)

That is awesome!!


----------

